# Logo with transparent part



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Not sure if I can explain what I need to know,lol. My friends company are changing the color of the shirts they wear. She wants me to make her a couple logos to go on them . I have tried but cant figure this out. the logo is transparent in parts and yet has letters in that part and if I use dark transfer paper and cut with a cricut I get tiny letters and marks that tear .I cant figure out how to upload a pic to this post to show u what I mean.


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

maybe I can upload them now


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

sassyjo10 said:


> Not sure if I can explain what I need to know,lol. My friends company are changing the color of the shirts they wear. She wants me to make her a couple logos to go on them . I have tried but cant figure this out. the logo is transparent in parts and yet has letters in that part and if I use dark transfer paper and cut with a cricut I get tiny letters and marks that tear .I cant figure out how to upload a pic to this post to show u what I mean.


Upload your images here:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

can not upload image,dont see the manage button under reply it says to use.


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

uploaded to site given but cant see a way to out on this page.ty


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

sassyjo10 said:


> uploaded to site given but cant see a way to out on this page.ty


AFTER UPLOADING YOU GET A "IMAGE LINK. See the example:


```
http://imgur.com/1Ue6kCt.gif
```
*Result:*


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

click 'go advanced' - manage attachments - then upload your image 
(try to keep it a manageable size so it does not create threads that are too big for everyone's screens ie 750x525 type size)

for your original query,
you need to cut, weed, then get some heat transfer tape and put it over your design and lift it off the backing
now all of your design is stuck to the transfer tape, no matter how small the individual pieces
then simply press normally onto your tee, bob's your uncle


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

no manage button under advanced on mine.


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Still trying,here is what I see under advanced.
Automatically parse links in text
Automatically retrieve titles from external links 
Disable smilies in text

Fancy Media Options Use Fancy media options (for posting videos) 
Thread Subscription Notification Type:
Rate Thread If you like, you can add a score for this thread.


----------



## sassyjo10 (Jan 13, 2017)

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

sassyjo10 said:


> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Since it is only two colors, it should be pretty easy to do in heat press vinyl. Then you won't need the transfer tape.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

easy peasy image upload,
see the difference between reymond's and this one (no offense reymond, but there is simply an easier/better way)

i agree with john, vinyl is your best bet


----------

